# Best keylogger



## barcodelabelhere (Mar 24, 2014)

I've been lurking for a little while, but am not ready to tell my story just yet. I'm wondering if someone can let me know what the best keystroke logger available is. I'm not overly concerned about price, moreso about invisibility and effectiveness.

Thanks!


----------



## barcodelabelhere (Mar 24, 2014)

I probably should add...I am 100% sure my long-term same-sex partner is having an EA. About 75% sure it's a PA. We've been together for 10 years, living together for the last five. Not married, but common law. I'm almost 39, she's 36.

I've been in IC for about six months now. I started therapy after I expressed my concerns about a new friendship that gave me a really bad gut feeling and she insisted that I was insecure. So I went to deal with my issues on that front.

We've had further discussions about the "friend" and the state of our relationship. She denies that there is anything going on with the friend.

There are many more details that I'll eventually share when I'm comfortable with it. I know this is mainly a hetero board, but I haven't seen anything to indicate that us big old gays aren't welcome here - or that the advice you all have doesn't apply equally.


----------



## Janky (Nov 26, 2013)

I used All in One Keylogger by relytec.

It cost me $60 and it was worth every penny.


----------



## adriana (Dec 21, 2013)

In my case WebWatcher ($99.95) has worked fine and as a result of it.... I'm getting divorced now. Thank you, WebWatcher, for ruining my almost perfect marriage.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

barcodelabelhere said:


> I probably should add...I am 100% sure my long-term same-sex partner is having an EA. About 75% sure it's a PA. We've been together for 10 years, living together for the last five. Not married, but common law. I'm almost 39, she's 36.
> 
> I've been in IC for about six months now. I started therapy after I expressed my concerns about a new friendship that gave me a really bad gut feeling and she insisted that I was insecure. So I went to deal with my issues on that front.
> 
> ...


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Webwatcher 100%!!!

I found it was invisible on her laptop and her tablet, it does not matter how many times they reset or run scans etc, it just does not stop working.


----------



## barcodelabelhere (Mar 24, 2014)

Webwatcher it is. I've got to figure out how to buy it without her knowing - only cc we have is a joint one and she checks the statements.

I have her phone records, which show an extremely inordinate number and length of calls to the OW.


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

I've never had to install a keylogger, but you've come to the right place for info. You could look up posts from weightlifter as well. Good luck barcode. Really sorry to hear about your troubles.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

barcodelabelhere said:


> Webwatcher it is. I've got to figure out how to buy it without her knowing - only cc we have is a joint one and she checks the statements.
> 
> I have her phone records, which show an extremely inordinate number and length of calls to the OW.


Go to Walmart (or anywhere for that matter) and buy a prepaid credit card. Just make sure it's one that has the CVV code on the back just like a normal CC.


----------



## catsa (Jun 8, 2013)

I've used Vanilla Visa prepaid, easy to use. GreenDot is impossible, they want you social security number. 

When you install, be sure to put it on "Private Browsing" first.

Also, when the newly installed program cleans up after itself, it may delete the entire history. 

Also check download history and desktop to be sure theres no trace. 

Bit of work, but priceless!


----------



## Imstrong123 (May 18, 2013)

www.webwatcherdata.com

You download it into the computer your partner is using. Your partner will never, ever find out this is installed. Ever. I trust it 100%
Good luck.


----------



## Magci (Mar 27, 2014)

I am using iKeyMonitor($79.95) for iPhone monitoring, reada sms logs, phone calls though email, and so far my husband has not found it. Should I thank for this software to protect our marriage?


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> Webwatcher 100%!!!
> 
> I found it was invisible on her laptop and her tablet, it does not matter how many times they reset or run scans etc, it just does not stop working.


Really it is? That is completely invisible and useful.


----------

